
DomainTyper: Fast Domain Search (with a name generator on the left) - chaostheory
http://domaintyper.com/
======
pg
Within YC we always use the original one of these,

<http://instantdomainsearch.com>

It would be interesting to know how many YC-funded companies' names have first
appeared in that box. At least 20 I suspect.

~~~
ivankirigin
Tipjoy is one of them.

